# A question about a phrase...



## Ralts (Aug 10, 2010)

Does anyone know the origin of "so i herd u lyk mudkipz"?


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 10, 2010)

I believe it's from deviantART?


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 10, 2010)

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/i-herd-u-like-mudkips


----------



## Aisling (Aug 10, 2010)

I've always thought it was some kid on deviantArt who couldn't spell and asked some Pokemon artist "so i herd you liek mudkips. join my club?" (which was a dime-a-dozen club-for-insert-popular-thing-here with like three members) or something like that and everybody lol'd, but the screenshot of it doesn't seem to be in the ED article anymore. Huh.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 10, 2010)

Do memes ever actually originate from dA?


----------



## Diz (Aug 10, 2010)

I always thought it was from 4chan


----------



## nothing to see here (Aug 10, 2010)

> Do memes ever actually originate from dA?


There's the llamas... but I guess they're not really horrible enough to count as a full-blown meme.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 11, 2010)

The meme started from a post in dA, and got posted on 4chan and it spread from there.


----------

